# recommended remote



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

i'm a veteran av enthusiast and have used numerous remotes over the years. without a doubt i recommend harmony remotes over all others. reliable, easy to use and worth the money. my current harmony is the harmony one. 

i am not affiliated with logitech or any av establishment. lddude:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I use an 880. :T


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a love/hate relationship with my Philips Pronto T7200 (think I got the number right :dunno

But I've heard good things about the Harmony's all the time.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

The harmony brand of remotes are a great option, especially for the forum demographic. It may however not be the best option for everyone. But if you want to do it yourself, have a lot of support and be able to have it up and running with minimal effort they are hard to beat.


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

Harmony remotes are perfect for most users.....like my wife :bigsmile:
But I personally love my Philips Pronto Pro TSU7500 ... I have not found any limitations with this remote.. yet.

Just my $02
RayJr


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

RayJr said:


> Harmony remotes are perfect for most users.....like my wife :bigsmile:
> But I personally love my Philips Pronto Pro TSU7500 ... I have not found any limitations with this remote.. yet.
> 
> Just my $02
> RayJr


Envious of your fine Pronto Pro. Out of my price range.


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

They are cheap on ebay...bought the last 2 for less then $200 each.

RayJr


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Especially now that Phillips has "shut down" the pronto brand they are definitely affordable now, though I will take a hard button programmable remote any day.


----------



## dboff01 (Feb 16, 2010)

While the Harmony remotes are great in concept, I've found the reliability of the hardware to be lacking. I'm on my 3rd Harmony in around 5 years and the current one has now developed some button press problems. 

My first was a Harmony 676 (the one with changeable face plates). That one worked well for about 1 year before developing non-responsive buttons. There was a method of disassembling the unit, and alcohol cleaning the button contact surfaces but after awhile even that stopped working. Past warranty, so was now basically garbage. Pretty frustrating for a $160 remote.

I decided I would never give Logitech more than a $100 for a remote again and was happy to find an Amazon sale for $49 on a new Harmony 550. At just under 1 year with that remote, it suddenly was dead, basically totally non-responsive. Fortunately, as it was just under 1 year old, Logitech replaced it with a refurbished 550. After around 2 years with the replacement 550 and it recently started exhibiting non-responsive/stuck button behavior. Again I'm out of warranty and this was a replacement unit itself so I'll soon be shopping for my 4th universal remote.

The annoying part is I think Logitech has a great product here in both the configuration and user experience. I'm just so frustrated by the reliability issues I'm strongly considering a URC remote. I can't see giving more money to Logitech after my previous experiences. 

Steve


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I have been using the remote that came with my Onkyo TX-NR3007. Setup was a breeze with the on-screen menu, except for projector and the media player (no codes built in) which were a little more cumbersone via the remote's learning function. Still, did not have to spend any more money and can still control all my gear.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## harckan (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Guys, I need one control universal for controller my systems, the Sony RMVL610 is best options? thank's


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

harckan said:


> Hi Guys, I need one control universal for controller my systems, the Sony RMVL610 is best options? thank's


I recommend the Harmony One.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

I know I'm coming late to this thread, but are there any reliable/affordable rf remotes? Or is there a better way to completely hide components and still control them? I know control 4 gear will do this, but I'm not sure it works on rf. Or is rf(radio frequency) even viable for HT?


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok, silly questions. Sorry. A little research and I find out that Harmony makes rf capable units that are reasonably priced. I just didn't see the rf in the specs right away.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

kadijk said:


> I know I'm coming late to this thread, but are there any reliable/affordable rf remotes? Or is there a better way to completely hide components and still control them? I know control 4 gear will do this, but I'm not sure it works on rf. Or is rf(radio frequency) even viable for HT?


You can try an IR repeater system. I got this one from Amazon for a lot less than the upgrade to an RF remote would have cost me. We used it in the living room for a few months while the HT was getting finished then I moved to the HT. My wife wants me to order another for the living room (so we can keep the cabinets below the TV closed). So far, it has worked flawlessly in both environments for about a year.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I've installed IR repeater systems for people and have one at my house, with an RF remote (Pronto TSU-9400). Either way works well. I don't directly control any RF, it just uses RF to a base station that puts out the IR signals.

But those repeater systems work very well and are pretty cheap.


----------



## crisnee (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi,

I think the Sony RM-VL610 is a great option. It's very inexpensive and does just about everything. I've had a couple of "fancy," remotes, but I find this one more intuitive and use it exclusively now. It controls eight devices, is reliable and its learning process is fairly straight forward. I've had mine for two years, no problems whatsoever. I don't think it does RF however.

By the way a pretty cool little pc remote with mouse functions for almost no money is called "PC remote" and is/was available at Amazon.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Harmony 900 for me!


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

I use a Harmony 880 pro for my living room system. I find the additional "sound" and "picture" buttons on the pro version indispensable since this is an all-purpose system, ie tv, movies, video games, music. Those two little buttons make it a lot easier and quicker to make adjustments.

However, I'm currently building a dedicated home theater and want to be able to run a macro after my initial activities macro has already started the system. For example, if I'm watching a movie and hit the pause button I want the remote to turn the volume down, pause the blu-ray player and bring up the lights. Logitech's current offerings don't have these capabilities. I like to be able to customize stuff myself and don't want to be reliant on an installer for the remote. I'm wondering if anyone has some suggestions. Is a older Pronto off ebay the way to go?


----------

